# Handcheck



## Haedyn (1/11/22)

Creased bottle just means it was used well

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (2/11/22)

Haedyn said:


> Creased bottle just means it was used well


HI. Welcome to the forum. Here's a thread for your handchecks, 



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.19/page-1419#post-981235

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

